# WPB - Jupiter



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I think it's a little early for the snook to be on the beach, but you never know. The fish have turned on recently on the inside. We are experiencing a lot of wind and rain right now and a mini cold front in the next couple of days. Hopefully it won't ruin the pattern. When are you coming down?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Friend of mine said the Pompano are running, at least in Broward.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Pompano have been hit or miss. There was a few caught late Saturday afternoon at the Juno pier.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Monday in fort pierce (just north of you) - saw a couple guys with plenty of pompano at the boat ramp


----------



## nlesomr (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the responses. I'll be getting down Friday afternoon, catching a spring training game and then slowly migrating back north to Savannah. Any recommendations on artificials to throw at pompano? I'll have a fly rod and a light spinning rod.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Not to be a Buzzkill but surf fishing with a fly rod Friday is likely to be an act of futility. NOAA is calling for 2-4ft with 5’s accompanied by a 10-15 out of the north. That leaves Jupiter area beaches fairly churned up. I’d say your best bet would
be fishing the intercostal a bit north. Lots of places along US1 to pull off and wade out.


----------



## nlesomr (Jul 18, 2016)

no buzzkill there. I'm packing both and keeping my fingers crossed I might get a chance to wet a line. This is going to be a fairly quick down and back trip, so if it works out great, if not, no biggie. I'm originally from Ft. Pierce, so I know a few places to stop up that way that I could tuck up out of the wind, I'll just have to convince the wifey we need to take a break and stretch our legs for a little...


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Popular pompano jigs


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

What days will you have free to fish? I'm in Jupiter and can take you out with me if you like. I have a 17 foot jon boat and if catching snook on fly is your thing, night time has been really good around dock lights with smaller minnow and shrimp flies.


----------

